# John Love on effeminate professors defaming Christ’s sufferers



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 21, 2021)

John Love encourages us to think carefully before daring to defame those who are suffering for righteousness' sake:

... The big and fallacious words of prejudiced bigots, or of infidel scoffers at the majesty of the Son of God, may have influence enough on many in the present dissipated age. Many may be taught to look upon those children of God, who then suffered for the tenderness and zeal of an enlightened conscience, as a race of rebels who made a sacrifice of their fives to their own blind and perverse humours. Stand still thou proud censurer of the upright, thou child of Satan, the accuser of the brethren! Thy calumnious misrepresentations may sound sweetly enough in the ears of an effeminate race of professors, who would soon be scared away from the Redeemer’s standard by the first whisper of the trump of persecution.

But there is a Judge in heaven whom the opinion of worlds cannot bias, and whom the strength or solicitations of the universe cannot move aside from the path of righteous judgment. In his ears, “under his altar, the souls of many who were slain” in Scotland “for his testimony, are yet crying aloud.” Rev. vi. 9, 10. and the answer of their cries is likely to alight in part on the heads of those in the present age, who serve themselves heirs to the deeds of their predecessors by justifying their sacrilegious cruelties, and by defaming the memory of those whom in their life and at their death God did glorify with his manifest presence, power, and salvation. ...

For more, see John Love on effeminate professors defaming Christ’s sufferers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

